# spark plugs??



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

I have about 38,000 miles on my car, and the 40k mile service says that I should replace the spark plugs.... is that really necessary, especialy this early? 
What has everyone else experiences been? 
On my MKIV VR6, I had to change them around 75k. They said to replace every 40k, but i dont think I've ever replaced them before [that I remember]..... but I ended up replacing coilpacks too. I've read somewhere that usually the ignition coils go bad because of bad spark plugs. Too much stress on the coilpacks because of more resistance in worn out spark plugs or something.
I just spent around $1600 on service/repairs on my E46 and I dont want my MKV to go through same dilemma.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ecs tuning has the oem plugs for like $32 for all 5


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

lol nice. thats very inexpensive. 
but is there really a need to replace @ 40k?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

They need to be changed out eventually but you can stretch it out a bit. Basically, if you starts to misfire or the car gets kind of sluggish replace it if not ride it out a little longer.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

thx, that makes sense. i'm just afraid that prolonging the use of these plugs would damage or put too much unneeded strain on my ignition coils


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you have no problems now im pretty sure you car run them for an additional 7k without any problems.


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

I changed them on my 06 at 40K and they were still absolutely perfect. I am going to change them on my 07 this weekend, and I have right around 50K on it and have had no problems. Don't see why you can't stretch it a few thousand...


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

Just pull em and give them a look and clean them off with contact cleaner. Platinum plugs especially high quality ones like NGK/Denso last 60-75k miles. Iridium plugs will go even longer is that make them for our car.
I think you can go quite a few thousand miles more. I wouldn't go till it starts missing then you risk your coils. I would just pull them every so often and give them a look. 
Here is a good pictorial on what worn plugs look like and an indication of your engine's health. 
http://www.nightrider.com/bike...k.htm


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

sweet, thanks. 
I'm very anal about my maintenence, but when it starts getting expensive, I get a bit cheap (not lazy







) 
I'll pull them out at exactly 40k and see what they look like, then again at 45k if I didnt replace them.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe that $32 is a sale price so it might be a good time to buy none the less


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I got a 60k service, well a tuneup right after I bought my car. The mechanic had to get OEM from the dealer for around $16 each. So $32 is a hell of a deal!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

wow, so where can i buy them?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

ECSTuning ES#260729


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

I plan on switching to NGK iridium, which is a sure bet. However, has anyone seen the ads for the new Pulstar spark plugs or as they call them, "pulse plugs?" I only started seeing ads for them a week ago, so I doubt anyone has tried them yet but I was just curious if anyone else had seen the paper ad and what their reaction was. It appears in _Modified Magazine_ in the April issue on page 53.
Supposedly the Pulstar plug stores energy from your ignition system in a built-in capacitor and then fires a 2 nanosecond "pulse" rather than instantaneous spark to ignite the mixture. From the add, it says the effect is that the plug's 'flame kernel' grows "larger and faster." The result: "Fuel burns sooner and more efficiently, which results in added power and/or better fuel mileage." The only thing that worried me was that the ad said it increased cylinder pressure by up to 10%. Its explanation was increased cylinder pressure "meaning your engine produces more power and torque" but I'm worried. Would that be safe on a turbo car? Would you have to change your timing for these new plugs? That last one was probably a stupid question. They showed a dyno of a stock 350Z which used to have iridium plugs like the ones I plan on and when it switched to the Pulstar it gained ~11 peak whp @ 5300rpm and peak torque increased ~10 peak wtq @ 3800rpm. Don't know how much it costs or if they make an application that will fit our engine.
Additionally, has anyone seen the E3 Diamond Fire spark plug? It was featured a couple months ago on the show "Gearz" on SPEED Channel starring Stacy David which you may remember from the show "Trucks" which used to air on Spike TV. Apparently, rather than having the electrode fire straight down and having the terminal cover the electrical arc, causing the flame kernel to only expand width wise and then down, the diamond fire provides several arced terminals which E3 refers to as "sharp edges." Basically, the design looks like a a traditional arced terminal except that there are 3 arranged around the edges rather than one directly underneath so that the electrode is not shrouded from beneath. This allows the flame kernel to begin spreading straight DOWN immediately rather than eventually as well as outward at the point of ignition resulting in a much more efficient ignition of the air/fuel mixture. This again can mean more power, better fuel economy, less engine wear as well as reduced emissions which is always a plus. Again, the E3 plugs create a more localized pressure, making a faster pressure rise in the cylinder during the combustion stroke which pushes the heat through the cylinder much faster than normal. I already tried looking at the application guide and was having trouble selecting the right one for us. I could find it on one retailer's website but not on E3's official application guide. Anyways, see a demonstration of diamond fire for yourself http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/diamondfire.htm and see what I'm talking about. Its really interesting stuff to see how such little changes can have such a dramatic impact.
I know upgrading to iridium is a safe purchase but what does everyone think about the E3 diamond fire spark plugs and the Pulstar "pulse" plugs?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

I have no experience with them.... but I dont know how those plugs would be good for our cars. They're so sensitive to everything, especially the turbo cars. 
Anyway, how are you liking your revo program? any gains?


_Modified by mujjuman at 2:20 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## gasman4866 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: spark plugs?? (mujjuman)*

I’m at 51k miles just did all 4 brakes, oil change, and air filter, I bought plugs to cause the manual says changes them at 50k. This the first new car I ever bought and I see it as my chance to take superb care of the vehicle. My question is, how do I remove the coil packs? When I was changing the air filter I tried to pry up one of the coil packs but it didn’t come loose easily, since I need the car to start I didn’t tinker with it anymore. Also, what are the gap specifications for new plugs? Thanks.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Get a terry cloth of some kind and a pair of pliers. put the cloth over the coilpack(fold the cloth if you want.) use the pliers leverage your hands properly and pul straight up.
precautions: disconnect the harness 1st and eat your Wheaties..lol


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

According to this DIY http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/9 the GAP should be about .030 and tightened to 20nm.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_According to this DIY http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/9 the GAP should be about .030 and tightened to 20nm.

Thats the 2.0t though. Unless they're the same?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
Thats the 2.0t though. Unless they're the same?

They have it listed as applying to both the 2.0 and 2.5. They aren't the same engine of course. But the procedure according to them should be the same.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_According to this DIY http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/9 the GAP should be about .030 and tightened to 20nm.

Thats the 2.0t though. Unless it's the same for 2.5l


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
Thats the 2.0t though. Unless it's the same for 2.5l

Thats what I said... According to that site, they have it listed as the same procedure for both engines. If thats true or not it;s up to you if you wanna believe them. All I'm saying is that they have it listed for both. Also, they should come pre gapped already.


_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 10:59 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Thats what I said... According to that site, they have it listed as the same procedure for both engines. If thats true or not it;s up to you if you wanna believe them. All I'm saying is that they have it listed for both. Also, they should come pre gapped already.

_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 10:59 PM 3-12-2009_

Whoops, didn't mean to Double Post. I'm going to check the stats for stock plugs on both engines.
Bosch F6KPP332S = 2.0T
Denso K16GPR-U11 = 2.5L


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 11:11 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

There was a post on here (2.5 forum) about someone else asking about spark plugs or 40k maintenance and they had a link to what it should be. I can't remember the thread name or what the gap was.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
Whoops, didn't mean to Double Post. I'm going to check the stats for stock plugs on both engines.
Bosch F6KPP332S = 2.0T
Denso K16GPR-U11 = 2.5L

_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 11:11 PM 3-12-2009_

Don't forget the NGK's (NGK Part # PZFR5Q11) also apply.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
Don't forget the NGK's (NGK Part # PZFR5Q11) also apply.









Forgot about those, I was posting the stock plugs.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

According to ECS in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 depending on where the 2.5 was made it would have came with either Denso or NGK plugs so both would be OEM.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_Don't forget the NGK's (NGK Part # PZFR5Q11) also apply.










_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_Forgot about those, I was posting the stock plugs.

Those were the stock plugs for my car. 
I changed mine at he 64K KM service, as recommended in the manual, but the plugs were in great shape. I actually put them back in the box that the new plugs came in and kept them as spares.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Froster)*

What engine code?


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: spark plugs?? (mujjuman)*

going to bump an old thread here, I just replaced my spark plugs at 40011 miles thanks to the  ECS Tuning 40K service kit and I thought I'd throw up some pictures of the stock plugs: 


FYI, the other 3 plugs were basically identical, with the same wear and coloring. This is on a stock 07 rabbit 6AT. 
I'm a little surprised by the amount of wear on the electrode, compared to previous cars I have owned. they have roughly 50% of the electrode missing compared to stock, and the gaps have opened up to 1.3-1.4 mm. 
I think that I'm going to inspect the next batch at 30-35k intervals.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

